# Canada or Australia-(which is better for java developers)



## badbhav2126 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,
I have around 8 years of experience in java based technologies.
I am planning to move either to Australia or Canada.
What do you think is better in terms of job opportunities /job security/salary/quality of life

Also what do you think are the odds of getting a VISA for Canada with the new express entry system ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Canada is the second largest country in the world. Job opportunities, job security, salaries, and quality of life will vary wildly from one region to the next.


----------

